# Westwater at 4000 cfs questions



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

I assume you have done Westy before?

Nothing out of the ordinary as far as moves go. Make sure you are moving right to left at Skull as the rock on the left will be there and want to bounce you into the hole if you don't start right. Push strong into Sock-it-to-me, it probably packs the biggest punch at the lower level, much more defined drop.

It would be a long day if you didn't spend the night but doable if the W isn't smacking you in the face after you get out of the canyon....my vote would be to spend the night at Big Horn after the rapids a little ways down on river right. The weather is perfect might as well make a trip out of it and stay a night...

Have fun!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've done it in a day at 1500 cfs. 4K's one of the most fun levels there is and you'll have current all the way. you know about the permit thingies, right?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

As Andy said doable in a day, get started early and push through the slow water sections. Sock it to me is the rapid with the biggest punch, unless you hit the hole at skull. The room of doom is a great spot to eddy out at that level. I ran it at 1200 a few years back, but we spent the night at upper d--can't imagine rowing all 17 miles in one day at that level, it must have been a chore.


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

I am curious about this too. I have a permit for April 1st. It will be my first trip through the canyon. Are you able to scout any of the big rapids? What are the best camp spots. We are planning to float down to Moab. Is 6 days enough time? Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I love 4k. Gives the river so much texture. No need to scout much,but skull should be easy to see. As said,sock it to me is probably the biggest worry. No need to scout it,really. Row hard right down the middle. Who cares about the flat water at the end. It's not that far,and you should be getting drunk and enjoying thE sunshine by then.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

You can scout skull, but I don't recommend it--seen too many folks get out of position trying to get back in the current and line up for the move. At that flow razor rock is just under water but can bump you into the main flow leading into skull out of position. If you make the cut too soon, the pour over rocks at the top left can also spin you out of position. My move at that flow is to time it--start right of center with my stern pointing at those rocks slightly more than 90 degrees, row to get momentum (downstream/left angle ferry) just miss the rocks at the top left and pull one or two more strokes, pivot the boat to face forward, and you're done. You'll end up between razor rock and and the left bank, missing everything. 

Sock it to me. I always go down the tongue and pushing at the oars with the bow of my boat pointed slightly to the right at 2:00 o'clock. It's a big hit, but I've never had a problem there, except in my cutthroat II, where I came very close to flipping.


----------



## royaldouchebag (Jul 18, 2009)

Easy at this level and all read and run. You would have to close your eyes to screw up Skull, and wild is right in saying that sock it to me is the biggest hit. Although, it's a pool after. That being said....I always dress for the swim in hypothermic temps. 

I've done it in a day many times under this. Just leave early, as the "W" sometimes likes to mess with ya!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok, great info, thanks. I've done Westwater many times... but never at lower levels like this and that is why I'm thinking it might be worth a trip... and geez, I've been off the water long enough, could use a little float time.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

I've rowed from the Black Rocks all the way through Westwater at 3200 cfs in a day and that was no big deal. Just row like you mean it.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Watch out for magnetic wall on river left at the end of Sock. As the water goes up a little it'll get sticky. Should be good to go for now. The catcher's mitt in Sock seems to be the biggest around 4400.

I think 4000 is one of the easiest levels to run this section. 

I've done bunches of trips at this level in a day down there. No biggie. Don't get a super late start, and row leisurely throughout the day.

Edit- didn't see your post atg. What he said.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Mmmmmm . . . . I haven't seen any bad advice at all in this blog. Andy and Barry had the most positive advice. Wild is correct about NOT scouting Skull. Learn how to read the river! Coming into Skull at the top you'll know where you have to get - - LEFT, between a rock and the left bank, unless you want to balls it out and go RIGHT, but if you do - - and I don't recommend it at any level above 5K!!!!! - - stay FAR right or think about it that way, along that wall, and you oughta be able to sneak through Skull Hole on that far right side! BUT, let me tell you, this is BALLSY! Don't do it above 3000 unless you really know this river! Whatever the case, if you find yourself over there, and it is 5K or below - - get as far right as you can! Up against the wall mutha fucka! Stay over there! Don't let it work you back to the middle! And then when you get to the Skull Hole, hopefully you can pivot and point ("T Up!"} and punch through a sort of a slot over there . . . . usually it works!

If you're not sure about any of this - - - GO LEFT! (and miss Razor Rock).


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

To whoever said the scout at Skull is more dangerous than running it blind - - I agree! So long as you know, the run, 80-90% of the time, is LEFT. At lower waters you'll deal with rocks and hazards there too, but high water or low, the best run at Skull is nearly always left. That's why, as you come to the top of it, wherever the tongue is, you start right, so you can develop some momentum to pull left, yadayadadaydaay! Happy boating!


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

DanCan, why don't you go North and do Murtaugh on the Snake up in Twin Falls, ID? Probably about the same distance as Westwater. Not as beautiful as Westy, but has more rapids spread out for the day. And no permit needed.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

If your worried about scouting, just watch some videos on youtube to refresh your memory.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

BullSCit said:


> DanCan, why don't you go North and do Murtaugh on the Snake up in Twin Falls, ID? Probably about the same distance as Westwater. Not as beautiful as Westy, but has more rapids spread out for the day. And no permit needed.


Never been there... you volunteering to guide me?  I'm up for new water.


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

DanCan said:


> Never been there... you volunteering to guide me?  I'm up for new water.


Maybe, in the near future. I want to get more comfortable on it, before I "guide" someone down it though.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

DanCan said:


> Never been there... you volunteering to guide me?  I'm up for new water.


I wouldn't go to Murtaugh without having someone else tag along who knows the river. Too many choices on some of the rapids and not knowing which routes to take would lead to a bunch of problems. I've swam half that river due to being a noob and having too much pride.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Alex, what is your first river trip planned this year?

I do need to go north, would like to experience some of those clear rivers.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

WW on 21st, hopefully we get enough water this year to boat through June...


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

I have an April 18th launch. Could someone please tell me Where is the ramp? How far is the First camp? What is the run at "Skull" ? How far is it to cisco? Will there be wind? Any "BETA" would be helpful, I don't want any surprises. I'm not looking for an adventure, I need to know exactly what is going to happen every day!


----------



## breckster (Apr 21, 2010)

Westwater has never successfully been run, so there is no information on it.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

Knowing what will happen will take the fun from the trip. At Skull, I find being 1/3 of the river width on river right side is good.; bow pointed 45 deg to right; two hard pulls; prep for the one just below it. Not sure but the one below claims more of the unwary. Sat photos for the Ramp.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

We just got off Westwater last weekend at 3700. Really fun. The rapids were like mini pool drops. If razor rock is what I saw, I threaded between the left wall and razor rock. I came in from the right. As for Sock It Too Me, I came in from the right and was able to enter is and have a fun ride. I wasn't pulled towards Magnetic Wall at all. After Last Chance, It was flatwater rowing to the take out. Really fun. I think I would've wore a helmet at this level, because the river is so shallow one may bonk the head off rocks if you flipped.

Good times


----------

